# 7 out of 10 people cheat?



## gonefishin (Oct 7, 2011)

I was looking at the advertising banner for cheaterville. I do not believe this statistic.

It makes you think. I know I have been faithful since the day I met my wife (19yrs). I also know I have thought/fantisized about cheating. I have discussed this with my wife, we both agree that it is only normal for people to fantisize about sex with people they are attracted to. 

Some may say that I am crossing the line even fantisizing about having sex with a women other than my wife. My wife says it is normal most people fantisize about it; it is only the strong and faithful that do not cross the line. I tend to agree with her.

I would like to read your thoughts on this subject. Do you agree with this statistic. Seems hard to believe. For those that have been faithful, do you fantisize about having an affair?


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

The 7 out of 10 statistic jibes with my life experience so yeah, I believe it.

Doesn`t surprise me at all.


----------



## FrankKissel (Nov 14, 2011)

Obviously it's a tough thing to study because it's not something typically done out in public, but probably the most authoritative study on the subject is the University of Chicago's rolling survey that's been going since the early 70s. According to that, the figure is about 20-25 percent of men and 15-20 percent of women.

Be very wary of figures cited by those who stand to profit by convincing people that cheating is rampant (i.e. authors who write self help books on the subject, private investigators, sites like cheaterville). It's in their interest to inflate the numbers and frighten you.

And don't forget, misery oves company.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

There are liars.

There are damn liars.

Then there are statistics.


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

I, myself, would be one of the 3 that doesn't. I've joked to friends that the only thing more faithful than me would be my labrador!

Depending on a person's perspective, that stat could be true. As the betrayed, I would agree, based solely on my personal experience. OTOH, being the faith type I am, I could just as easily disagree with it.

The first thing my Stats prof in college told us was that numbers can be manupilated to back up any claim.


----------



## Bottled Up (Nov 12, 2011)

I don't find that statistic hard to believe. The way I see it, our challenge in life is trying to use our intellect to make good decisions and overcome our historical primitive mammalistic physical tendencies. 

It's not hard to believe that 7 out of 10 people can't resist their "inner primate".


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

One study said that 70 to 75% of people would cheat if they KNEW they wouldn't get caught. I expect that' s where they poached their figure.

I heard on the radio the other day that only 1 out of 5 affairs are discovered. Thats scarey.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Somewhere between one out of 7 and half that ratio of men are in fact not the biological fathers of the children they think they are.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

1 out of 2 marriages end in divorce, so I believe it. My ex cheated. 

I'm not and never will be a cheater, nor is my husband. I'm so grateful I married a man I can fully trust. My husband is not into porn either, which I'm totally fine with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrankKissel (Nov 14, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> Somewhere between one out of 7 and half that ratio of men are in fact not the biological fathers of the children they think they are.


The study that came up with that figure has been repeatedly disproven. More accurate studies places it at closer to 2 to 3 percent.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

FrankKissel said:


> The study that came up with that figure has been repeatedly disproven. More accurate studies places it at closer to 2 to 3 percent.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


About 35% of men who get DNA tested are not the father of the child. Of course they had a reason to get tested.


----------



## FrankKissel (Nov 14, 2011)

chapparal said:


> About 35% of men who get DNA tested are not the father of the child. Of course they had a reason to get tested.


1. What's your source on that?

2. Even if true, it's obviously a very skewed study. As you note, there's already a reason to question paternity in these cases. A more accurate phrasing might be that 2/3 of men who suspect their child is not theirs biologically are wrong. The oft-cited 10 percent figure comes from a small study involving tests done in cases where paternity already was in doubt. So, one could just as easily frame the results as "In cases where paternity is in doubt, those doubts are disproven 90 percent of the time." Of course, that's not nearly as attention-grabbing or salacious as saying "One in 10 kids are being raised by cuckolds."
Again, more complete, thorough studies have placed the figure below 4 percent.
It's also worth noting that studies have shown the large majority of instances of paternity fraud exist between young, unmarried couples.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chattycathy (Aug 19, 2011)

I believe it.
60% is the usual rough guesstimate and my observations back it up.

If you don't believe it, you are most vulnerable. Tend to your marriage even more if you don't believe the reports.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Please put links to the information you are citing so that people can read the reports for themselves.

I know that the stats about 50% of all marriages ending in divorce is skewed. 

Most divorces are in marriages where the people are 24 years old or younger. After that age, the rate of divorce drops off.


Divorce Statistics : Divorce Rate Statistics


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't care WHAT the true percentage is - even one person cheating on their spouse is too many. I wish no one in the world ever had to feel the pain it causes


----------



## Trickster (Nov 19, 2011)

After 19 years, I haven't cheated. In the past, I have had several opportunities with aggressive women that I turned down.

I am not sure what I would do now. I almost don't trust myself. I am not shy like I was before and I am a more confident person. I think I am more attractive now than I was 15 years ago. Women flirt more now than before and I tend to flirt back. All harmless so far. It's just in fun.

I can believe the study. 

There was a recent story on yahoo news where a man in his 90's found out about an affair his wife had 40 years ago and they are divorcing. It set a record for the oldest divorce. I'll look for the source. Affairs can be just a one time fling that never happens again and nobody will ever know. I think that can happen a lot more than any study will ever reveal.


----------



## Trickster (Nov 19, 2011)

Ahhh found it... 

World's Oldest Divorce: 99-year-old Man Splits From Wife After 77 Years Of Marriage

It happened 60 years ago...


----------



## Trickster (Nov 19, 2011)

This is just the ones that admit to it... Almost half of all people.

It's an interesting read.

Nearly Half Of Brits Have Been Unfaithful - But 42 Per Cent Forgive And Forget


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

tacoma said:


> The 7 out of 10 statistic jibes with my life experience so yeah, I believe it.
> 
> Doesn`t surprise me at all.


^^^^ This.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

What is the definition of "Cheating" they use for the stat 7 of 10? Is it all out PA or is it any form of EA using the loosest definition.

Is it only marriages or is it all relationships?

I wouldn't trust that number without knowing precisely where it came from. There are a lot of ways to make a horribly incorrect calculation using good numbers.

If we assume 50% do cheat, and it is randomly distributed, we would get 25% of marriages only the man cheats, 25% of marriages only the woman cheats, and 25% both cheat. For a total of 75% of marriages have at least on person cheat. That number seems unbelievable even though it sounds about right that 50% of people cheat.

If your spouse cheats, the rate is 100% as far as you are concerned!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

gonefishin said:


> I know I have been faithful since the day I met my wife (19yrs). I also know I have thought/fantisized about cheating. I have discussed this with my wife, we both agree that it is only normal for people to fantisize about sex with people they are attracted to.
> 
> Some may say that I am crossing the line even fantisizing about having sex with a women other than my wife. My wife says it is normal most people fantisize about it; it is only the strong and faithful that do not cross the line. I tend to agree with her.


I just wanted to say I agree with your thoughts here, I have a tremendoulsy close & beautiful marraige ...I can't say I thought too much like this before my sexual awakening, but after it - my mind suddenly was in overdrive in that fantasy realm, I started renting porn, I was having a gooooood time. I didn't cross any lines. He was never worried about that. I have always shared everything with my husband, including wayward thoughts, he was not offended, he found it all a little amusing even. He'd just say to me ..."my dirty old woman" with a smile. 

Very very few spouses can be THIS HONEST with each other without being terribly offended. I am happy we can talk openly like that. Funny how as my sex drive has declined back to where it once was, that fantasy life has also taken a dive. What hormones do to our heads is an amazing thing- so I have experienced. 

I agree with Bottled up when he said this


> I don't find that statistic hard to believe. The way I see it, our challenge in life is trying to use our intellect to make good decisions and overcome our historical primitive mammalistic physical tendencies.
> 
> It's not hard to believe that 7 out of 10 people can't resist their "inner primate".


I would assume the statistic is including EA's....this is what makes it so high.


----------



## sandy56 (Dec 14, 2011)

cases of cheating the spouse is increasing very fast but its very painful for the victim of this lie who is faithful with his/her spous.


----------

